# New Wheels & Tires



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Just put on 20's with 34" Goodyear Wrangler ATS's:


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

good lookin wheels!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Good looking Truck there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Good looking Truck there.


+1, thats a nice lookin ride.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking Truck there.
> ...


+2!


----------

